# Some of my current pregger does-



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I decided while cleaning out the mice to take a few pictures of some of my pregnant does.  The quality of the pictures is pretty poor, since they were just on my iphone.

SOMM Ashei. Dove standard doe - Bred to the buck in my avatar.









SOMM Hiyashi - PEW standard doe - Bred to PEW standard buck GYPT Kinugoshi.









& the one I'm most excited about right now...
SOMM Midna - Black Merle standard doe - Bred to PEW standard buck GYPT Kinugoshi (merle carrier)









I've also got another Blue litter on it's way as well as a black merle carrier to PEW merle carrier and black merle to merle carrier litter in the oven.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I really like the merle doe.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Really bold patches on that merle! Nice.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, she has gone through some pretty awful molts but has turned out nice in the end.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

That is one of the best merles I have seen for type. I am striving for that myself. I wish I was close enough to beg for a baby!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

These are really nice does!!!!!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Gee, thanks guys. 

candy, I probably won't have any merles available for sometime as I need to establish my own lines a bit more and get my numbers up. I have only had two merles born here so far. This one and her half sister. But when I do have enough to go around I will be more than happy to share with other dedicated breeders!


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

The merle is an attractive mouse. I'm looking forward to seeing the babies


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

OOOOOOO, they are looking really good! I can't wait to see the Merle babies!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Gypsy! After the recent tragedy I am trying with every bit to salvage these lines.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh no! Not tragedy! This Winter has been full of crummy luck for me too.

Still, I am looking forward to seeing your new babies soon!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Dove mom and both Merle moms popped over the weekend! Of course they waiting until I was out of town. :roll: I also had a surprise waiting for me in the bin with my buck paired with 3 girls. I didn't think any were pregnant since none were even slightly showing, but I was definitely wrong. Two little meeps were hidden under a huge bedding construction. I -think- I know which doe is mom, but am not entirely sure so they were all separated out with the babies for now. I'm sure Kinu caught the pregnant doe right after she gave birth too with my luck. The other moms had large litters. Ashei (dove) had 12 PE bubs (hoping for dove and PEW), Midna had 8 with 5 PE and 3 BE, and the last merle mom Karane has 8 with 1 runt culled. 4 BE and 3 PE.

I will post pictures in litters when they get cute!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Yay! Babies! <3


----------

